
The Dark Side: What we have lost to light pollution - jyrzyk
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2007/08/20/070820fa_fact_owen?printable=true
======
karzeem
What a great article. It's nice seeing a piece that's scientific but still
emphasizes the importance of subjective, unscientific wonder. To paraphrase
the writer, light pollution is bad for a lot of reasons, but mostly because
the night sky is simply too beautiful not to protect. I find that sentiment
really charming.

